# Need help - Lionel Polar Express wheel part



## SondraB (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just joined the forum to enlist some expert help figuring out what replacement part I need (thought it would be a lot easier to figure out).

I have a Lionel Polar Express O-gauge engine (~2008). There is a plastic sleeve/holder that the truck axle fits into which has broken. I would greatly appreciate if someone can advise what those parts are called and where I can order them. Also, how do you get those parts in and out to take out the wheels & axles? I scared to death that I'm going to break a second one...

Many thanks!

Sondra


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sondra,

Can you identify the specific engine number?

I'm assuming this is your set, but perhaps you can confirm ...

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/73-1960-250.pdf

And perhaps this loco and parts info?

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/6925_BerkcabtenderComplete.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/6897_UseBerkshireJrPolarExpEngTndrPL.pdf

It's crazy, but I don't see part numbers on the parts diagram. I don't see how one looks at that and cross-references things with the parts list itself.

For a train this new, I would expect you can get the desired part(s) directly from Lionel. Use the customer service section of their website, perhaps.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## SondraB (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, TJ.

Yes, that's the set and seem to be the right manuals. Unfortunately, I still don't know what the part is to be able to reference it on Lionel's site. There's a picture of the parts on page 2 of the ...erComplete.pdf (the part that holds the axle ends in place) but alas, no part no. I'll try emailing Lionel and keep my fingers crossed.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope it works out!

TJ


----------



## SondraB (Dec 22, 2010)

Got it (80 cents for 4 of those little suckers - but it took ~6 hrs to find them).

Lionel Tech support responded and pointed me to a photo that had the actual part numbers. From there it was simple. I've attached the link in case you're curious where to find this on their website (it's easy once you know what to click). 

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...roductID=ff5c7516-7c7a-4441-9eb8-7468eb82d2fa

Thanks again for your help!


----------

